# New SWSE Game, Dallas, TX



## PallidPatience (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm looking to run a Star Wars Saga Edition game in Dallas, Texas on Wednesday afternoons. It will be set in the Old Republic Era, beginning during the Jedi Civil Wars. Please reply here or PM me if you are interested.


----------



## PallidPatience (Nov 20, 2009)

Found 2, need 2 more.


----------



## PallidPatience (Nov 25, 2009)

Still looking for two. We've run the first session and have a human Jedi a felucian scout and a khil noble.


----------

